# Need ideas for weird kitchen living room bar



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need 5 posts to post a picture----start posting---


----------



## KatieH11 (Mar 12, 2015)

Uh.... I'll just post to another website. Thanks.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Your loss. You probably would have got some great feedback and solution ideas from some of the regulars on here. Oh well...


----------

